# "Holy ****"



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It is with great pride that I can say I caused a cop to say "Holy ****", in reference to my Halloween obsession. While hubby and I were on vacation a couple of weeks ago, my daughter was in charge of the house and animals. It seems at some point she didn't lock up right and the alarm went off sometime durning the evening. When the alarm company couldn't get any responce, they sent the police. When my daughter finally got there she said there were three young cops in the kitchen. One of the officers told her "I have to ask you about those closets upstairs." He said they had to check over the whole house, including closets. When he opened the door to my spare closet, and shined his flashlight in he yelled out "Holy ****" 

My closet with my masks and severed heads.









"They've got skeletons in thier closet." (Doesn't everyone?)









"I don't even know what this thing is." (Jasper of course, Thanks again Mr. Chicken.)









"Weird, really weird" (Why, thank you)









My daughter told them, "I'm sorry, my Mom's a freak." But she did say after talking to them, two of them said they would bring their kids back on Halloween. Hey, I drum up business where ever I can.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

That's an incredible story, and funny too! It's amazing that the police didn't shoot any of your mask or creatures you have stored in your closets.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Around here they just shake their heads and walk off.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol that's awesome. glad also that no one had actually tried to break in. though maybe if they had it would have scared the burglar away lol.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Ohhh, damn it! I wish I had closet space like that to store and display my stuff. 

Funny story! I'm sure that went around the police station a few times.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Scareme, I can absolutely tell you that your set up was probably the talk of the station! I know it would've been at ours. I would've been called by my officers to come to see it all. They know what a Halloween freak I am. I'm sure the other officers are probably ribbing the one who yelled out the "Holy ****"! That's something that they'll talk about for a while! That's one of those funny cop stories we like to tell. Thanks for the laugh, I can relate to it and I'm sure we would have done the same thing under the circumstances! Ha, ha, ha!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Scareme, that's awesome! Heh. A little side story since we're talking cops. Had a fake Christmas wreath in the back of my camaro once. Drove through a customs/ag check and the cop yelled at me to get out of the car. I thought "holy ****.. what's going on?" they asked me if I had anything in the car that was illegal and I said no. They got the back hatch open and pulled the wreath out and really searched it. The guy apologized and sent me on my way because they thought I had a cache of weed in plain sight...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

You have lived up to your name today!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh Scareme, that story is priceless....it should be the new MC card commercial.....alarm goes off while you're out of town.....police respond in record time.....cops go in......corpses come down...."Holy ****".......priceless......for response in a hurry to protect your home, the police.....for everything else......Halloween at Scareme's.......
(absolutely LOVE this story...)


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hahaha! Happy to do my part


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Way to drum up business, girl!

We get similar responses when we forget to warn repair people about the props in our basement.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it. Envy your storage space.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

LMAO. That's too funny. I just hope they didn't think you were SOOO weird that you got put on some sort of watch list.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

As haunters I look forward to peoples reactions toward the stuff in our houses.  Glad to here you'll have some extra visitors come Halloween.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

:d


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

what does :d mean? Licking your own face? I read this again and still love it


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG I am laughing so hard. That is hilarious. Thanks for sharing that with us.

Yep, I always have to remember to warn repair people before going in the attic.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Would have loved to be a spider on the wall to see that!! too funny


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

scareme said:


> It is with great pride that I can say I caused a cop to say "Holy ****", in reference to my Halloween obsession. While hubby and I were on vacation a couple of weeks ago, my daughter was in charge of the house and animals. It seems at some point she didn't lock up right and the alarm went off sometime durning the evening. When the alarm company couldn't get any responce, they sent the police. When my daughter finally got there she said there were three young cops in the kitchen. One of the officers told her "I have to ask you about those closets upstairs." He said they had to check over the whole house, including closets. When he opened the door to my spare closet, and shined his flashlight in he yelled out "Holy ****"
> 
> My daughter told them, "I'm sorry, my Mom's a freak." But she did say after talking to them, two of them said they would bring their kids back on Halloween. Hey, I drum up business where ever I can.


Bloody fantastic! I have a few friends in the force who have some crazy stories, you know that made it into the rounds for sure. Huzzah for new visitors!



Lord Homicide said:


> Scareme, that's awesome! Heh. A little side story since we're talking cops. Had a fake Christmas wreath in the back of my camaro once. Drove through a customs/ag check and the cop yelled at me to get out of the car. I thought "holy ****.. what's going on?" they asked me if I had anything in the car that was illegal and I said no. They got the back hatch open and pulled the wreath out and really searched it. The guy apologized and sent me on my way because they thought I had a cache of weed in plain sight...


Haha! Beware of wreaths apparently!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hahahaha, a pretty good story to tell for sure!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ha ha scareme,im laughing my head off here,hey maybe they thought "holly ****" do we have another michael myers on the loose here huh!,great story!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

that is funny nice masks ay and yea i have a skeleton in my closet everyone should they make excelent racks with all the ribs they have


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

lol its nice to know I'm not the only one who has "monsters" in the closet!! I have had my werewolf in my living room while revamping him for last several months. During my revamping I had him completely naked because I was shaping the foam and adding skin to it. Well my son's counselor came over to the house for a "family" session for one of my son's first appointments to get my son to feel comfortable. I loved the look he gave when he saw Werewolfie before he regained his composure! The funnies part was when my younger son said to the counselor did you see his blue balls (as a gag last year we added balls and painted them blue)


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol, ScareMe I think we all have those "weirdo" stories!! I get the funniest looks from people when I'm in my garage, and I have all kinds of props laying about!! Awesome story, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lmaoshmsfoaitmt!!!!


----------



## Wethier (Jul 20, 2012)

Haha nice


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That's great!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

howlin mad jack said:


> Lol, ScareMe I think we all have those "weirdo" stories!! I get the funniest looks from people when I'm in my garage, and I have all kinds of props laying about!! Awesome story, thanks for sharing!!


I agree with Mad Jack... you should've seev the body language of people when I had this sitting in the corner next to the front door.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LMAO! That's freaking hilarious!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats funny.. good job !!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Priceless..........


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It's moments like those that bring a proud tear to a haunter's eye!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Scare, that reminds me of a moment back in school: Dunski me managed to lock myself outta me dorm room, and when the campus cop kindly got me inside, he saw the model skull I had on my dresser.

"Pretty weird."

"No, I call him Toothache!"


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

A Police Officer friend of mine was on his way over to pick of my coffin for his daughters school play. There was a knock on the garage door, I hit the door opener, when the door was fully opened I looked up to see a Lady I didn't know standing there with eyes the size of baseballs looking at me holding a bloody axe I was painting. Open coffin on the floor next to the corpse, a stack of skulls, bloody body hanging from the rafters and body parts all over the table, she ran to her car and left before I could say anything. When my friend got there he told me that the call came over the radio about the axe murderer in the garage.


----------

